
When Food Knows Your Name - theNJR
https://www.nicholasjrobinson.com/blog/food-tech/when-food-knows-your-face
======
ClassyJacket
"when Dominos launched online ordering in 2007, it was revolutionary. No other
national pizza chain offered online ordering. This was decade’s before the
Apple App Store launched, and way before ubiquitous GPS and mobile apps made
services like GrubHub and Postmates possible"

2007 isn't decades before 2008. It isn't decades before _anything_ yet.

~~~
theNJR
Good catch, thank you!

